# Symbian - Password protected memory card



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2018)

I have this memory card from way back, probably more than 8 years ago. I put a password on it like an idiot, and can't remember it. Windows doesn't recognise it at all. Can I somehow crack it?


----------



## gasaonjigo (Apr 12, 2018)

You' better to get an old laptop that recognizes the card. After that, you can use cracking software to brute-force the password


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 12, 2018)

You can try this tutorial, it seems that Symbian store the memory card password in a plaintext file: https://ccm.net/faq/4154-lost-password-to-microsd-card


----------



## Kiker (Apr 26, 2018)

gasaonjigo said:


> you can use cracking software to brute-force the password


Good idea


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 26, 2018)

you can format the card in the same phone (if memory serves me well) and lose the content but be able to use the card again.

source: old symbian s60 user.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> you can format the card in the same phone (if memory serves me well) and lose the content but be able to use the card again.
> 
> source: old symbian s60 user.


I would like to access the files, though. Also, formatting requires the password, too.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I would like to access the files, though. Also, formatting requires the password, too.


mmm... you should try what @DaRk_ViVi said then. or stick the card on a pc, mmc cards are identical to sd cards so any sd card reader should work.
I never put any password to my memory card but I do know that the only difference between mmc and sd cards is that the former don't have any kind of built-in protection, so the password protection thing must be something that symbian handles by software and easily bypassed by putting the card on another device.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> mmm... you should try what @DaRk_ViVi said then. or stick the card on a pc, mmc cards are identical to sd cards so any sd card reader should work.
> I never put any password to my memory card but I do know that the only difference between mmc and sd cards is that the former don't have any kind of built-in protection, so the password protection thing must be something that symbian handles by software and easily bypassed by putting the card on another device.


>MMC
It's a microSD.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> >MMC
> It's a microSD.


what a second, what phone is it??
by that screen resolution and interface I assumed it was an old s60 phone and all those used mmc, rs-mmc or mobile-mmc.
anyhow, here is a method (method 3) that seems to work for modern symbian phones.
https://techcloud7.net/remove-memory-card-password.html


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> what a second, what phone is it??
> by that screen resolution and interface I assumed it was an old s60 phone and all those used mmc, rs-mmc or mobile-mmc.
> anyhow, here is a method (method 3) that seems to work for modern symbian phones.
> https://techcloud7.net/remove-memory-card-password.html


Nokia XpressMusic 5130. It's Series 40.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Nokia XpressMusic 5130. It's Series 40.


tough luck, I haven't found other ways other than accessing the phone internal memory via nokia pc suite.
have you tried default passwords like 12345 or 1357??


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Try viewing it in linux. Linux doesn't care about passwords or weird partition formats.


----------

